# stiphodon percnopterygionus making a nest



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

One of my males making a nest. He did successfully lure a female in there but he's not guarding anything so I doubt there are eggs. Even if there were eggs, this is not a species that has been raised successfully in the aquarium because the fry require ocean water for part of their development cycle. Its still cool to watch the mating rituals tho!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

They are really cool, I had a couple years ago but they never dug a nest to my knowledge. Great video thanks for sharing.


----------

